
Lottie for Android, iOS, React Native, and Web - quickthrower2
http://airbnb.io/lottie/
======
on_and_off
>Animated Vector Drawable (Android only). More performant because it runs on
the RenderThread instead of the main thread. Supports only a subset of Lottie
features. Progress can't be manually set. Doesn't support text or dynamic
colors. Can't be loaded programatically or over the internet.

The real long term alternative on Android is that Bodymovin now has a plugin
to directly export an animation to the VectorDrawable format. So you get the
advantage of running on the RenderThread while still being able to work
directly in AfterEffects.

~~~
gpeal
Author of Lottie Android here. The bodymovin to avd plugin is extremely beta
and only supports a sublet of after effects features and none of the lottie
features such as manually setting progress or dynamic properties.

~~~
chriskelley
Thank you for your amazing work! It would be great to document that supported
subset for Bodymovin to AVD — the Lottie supported features[1] matrix is
awesome, and it would really create a ton of value to also document AVD
support for Bodymovin in the same way. It's so black box right now,
troubleshooting involves tweaking path nesting, exporting, diff xml, tweak,
export, repeat.

[1] [http://airbnb.io/lottie/supported-
features.html](http://airbnb.io/lottie/supported-features.html)

------
osrec
I wished their sample animations were not GIFs but actual live renders. I
couldn't find a web based "live example", but if it can do what they say, it
looks pretty cool.

~~~
kadfak
Webflow's Ecommerce landing page uses Lottie Web, for example:
[https://webflow.com/ecommerce](https://webflow.com/ecommerce)

> Let us know what you think of the intro hero animation. That was the part
> built in Lottie. [1]

From the tooltip on the page:

> This site was built entirely with Webflow — minus most of the hero
> introduction, which we built in After Effects and integrated on the page
> using Lottie. We wrote custom code to sync the Lottie playback with the
> Webflow IX2 animations in the hero, and uploaded the Lottie animation via a
> feature we’re testing internally to upload files (JS, SVG, etc) to Webflow
> sites.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16621314](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16621314)

~~~
lostmsu
Lags quite a bit on my i3 6th gen laptop.

~~~
jitl
No lag at all on my iPhone in Safari.

------
_31
I played around with Lottie (iOS) last time it was posted on HN (or maybe
Reddit) ~6 months ago. You can create some really great animations quickly
that would otherwise take a significant amount of time to hand code. Kudos to
the team working on this for creating such a powerful tool and sharing it.

------
dep_b
Using it right now on a project. Seeing the same animation on Android having
transparency where iOS doesn’t. But it’s a great tool as we use Android, iOS
and web views and it just works on all three of them. Plus our graphics artist
knows how to make and export them.

------
kylnew
Great library. We used it at my last workplace with great success. It was a
huge win for interactivity across the platform.

